# Linux is not UNIX. Linux is FLOS.



## vermaden (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.pappp.net/?p=969


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep. And now I hear on reddit that Linux never claimed to be a Unix-like system.

You might like this from Lennert.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 28, 2013)

Waiting for the day when they do not place a FreeBSD kernel in a GNU/* Distro but instead use a Linux kernel and put the *BSD userland on top of that...


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 28, 2013)

Is Windows a UNIX-like OS? It has ping(8) and a hosts file and the shell can do pipes and redirects.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 28, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Is Windows a UNIX-like OS? It has ping(8) and a hosts file and the shell can do pipes and redirects.



Today probably is more then Linux tried to be ;p
http://microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=274


----------



## roddierod (Jan 28, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Is Windows a UNIX-like OS? It has ping(8) and a hosts file and the shell can do pipes and redirects.



Wasn't NT supposed to be UNIX-like or was it VMS-like?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 28, 2013)

*Read to believe!*

IMHO this takes place in the topic FLOS feminist propaganda and have due add "the rest is nonsense..."

The only commentary is a treason:


> Hi, could you please change the title and all references to FreeBSD? BSD is a broad generalization. NetBSD/OpenBSD don't partake in this. Thank you, Andres.p 07:03, December 24, 2010 (UTC)


Are just disguises. Ironically, I wonder - What are surprised? We lovely BSD Daemon booth babes :beergrin


----------



## lib13 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Waiting for the day when they do not place a FreeBSD kernel in a GNU/* Distro but instead use a Linux kernel and put the *BSD userland on top of that...



Do you mean something like Starch Linux?


----------



## sossego (Jan 28, 2013)

What I find ironic is that a spam post yesterday in Feedback. The user tried endorsing systemd. Poettering himself is not known for being a BSD fan.


> Poettering has advocated about speeding up Linux development at the expense of breaking compatibility with BSD. "I don't think BSD is really too relevant anymore", he replied in an interview


Why Gnome3 development will be a hard road for the BSDs:
http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/gnome-to-drop-support-for-bsd-solaris-unix
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2011-May/msg00437.html


----------



## sossego (Jan 28, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> IMHO this takes place in the topic FLOS feminist propaganda and have due add "the rest is nonsense..."
> 
> The only commentary is a treason:
> 
> Are just disguises. Ironically, I wonder - What are surprised? We lovely BSD Daemon booth babes :beergrin



Sexual harassment works both ways today. You don't see them complaining about the shirtless men, do you? 
People will find a way of being unhappy. 
1. Art has always been and will always be a target of the single minded individual.
2. There will always be those which do not care who gets hurt. The rest of us are left to defend against the backlash of their actions when the shit goes down.
3. The only time you can please everybody is when we all are dead.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 29, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Sexual harassment works both ways today. You don't see them complaining about the shirtless men, do you?
> People will find a way of being unhappy.
> 1. Art has always been and will always be a target of the single minded individual.
> 2. There will always be those which do not care who gets hurt. The rest of us are left to defend against the backlash of their actions when the shit goes down.
> 3. The only time you can please everybody is when we all are dead.



Behaviors or attitudes of discrimination are the guilty of prejudice (omitting eschatological part). Our big problem the universal need for reciprocity. It is eternal? IT communities is a dilemma always have 2 possible solutions. Trying seeking for our share a possible solution... Women are responsible for the other. Contrast both solutions to establish all difference and respect them. Of course, women love shirtless men :beergrin


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 29, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Sexual harassment works both ways today. You don't see them complaining about the shirtless men, do you?


I've got stories to tell.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 29, 2013)

My memory is not what it used to be and sometime I get lost in my own alternative universe, but I seem to recall that the original demonette/Devilette, Ceren Ercen was the creator of the that little red latex outfit...so is still sexual harassment if the woman is the one instigating the image?


----------



## Crivens (Jan 29, 2013)

lib13 said:
			
		

> Do you mean something like Starch Linux?


Something like that, yes. So the need to escape the GNU userland is not that small. I wish them good luck with that. 



			
				cpu82 said:
			
		

> IMHO this takes place in the topic FLOS feminist propaganda and have due add "the rest is nonsense..."


Thank you for some nice wall papers 
Recently this whole feminist movement started to deterioate and does now more harm than good to their cause. Read about these creeper cards and what happend on the last CCC conference. Something like that surely does help - not.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jan 29, 2013)

> You might like this from Lennert.


I just thought on that if I am stupid or just he writes loads of, ahem, bull crap.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 29, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> ...so is still sexual harassment if the woman is the one instigating the image?



Yes. I've owned restaurants for 28 years and I've seen it all. It is unbelievable how many out-of-work lawyers there are who will take anything as a case. I started to list some of my run-ins with them but decided against it.


----------



## Savagedlight (Jan 31, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> IMHO this takes place in the topic FLOS feminist propaganda and have due add "the rest is nonsense..."
> 
> The only commentary is a treason:
> 
> Are just disguises. Ironically, I wonder - What are surprised? We lovely BSD Daemon booth babes :beergrin


I believe the term you are looking for is "RadFem", short for "radical feminist". This subset is generally disliked by everyone but themselves. Much like any other radical, in other words.


----------



## zspider (Feb 2, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Wasn't NT supposed to be UNIX-like or was it VMS-like?



Windows NT was supposedly designed by one of the guys behind VMS, you can see the influence of VMS in all the .COM and .SYS files around. Strangely they both have to be defraged too.


----------



## Uniballer (Feb 2, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> Windows NT was supposedly designed by one of the guys behind VMS



David N. Cutler


----------



## supercobrajet (Feb 2, 2013)

"Lennux" amyone ?


----------



## fryshke (Feb 5, 2013)

FLOS? Flying Loose Operating Shit? I agree.


----------



## throAU (Feb 7, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Wasn't NT supposed to be UNIX-like or was it VMS-like?



It actually is internally, underneath the Win32 "personality" of the NT kernel.


Most of the problems in Windows are in Win32, the layer of garbage on top.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 7, 2013)

throAU said:
			
		

> It actually is internally, underneath the Win32 "personality" of the NT kernel.
> 
> 
> Most of the problems in Windows are in Win32, the layer of garbage on top.



The win2k source once escaped to some torrent sites. I heard from someone who had a glance at it that the line was very clear where the win32 part started. It would be right where the functions started to be longer than one page, were inconsistently commented and made no sense when reading them only once.

But do not dig out that code, it is not worth it and the risk of being hit with MS lawyers is not worth it. 

The first NT versions were not that bad, but then they started to add "user experience" to the kernel, like the video drivers. This weakens the system protection from bad code because more code runs in kernel mode, but one can be sure that this will be repeated by others.


----------



## Savagedlight (Feb 7, 2013)

Thankfully, video drivers now run in user space.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 7, 2013)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> Thankfully, video drivers now run in user space.



*cough* KMS/DRI *cough*?


----------



## vermaden (Feb 7, 2013)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> Thankfully, video drivers now run in user space.



On MINIX maybe


----------



## Savagedlight (Feb 7, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> *cough* KMS/DRI *cough*?





			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> On MINIX maybe



My post was a response to the one above it.
I remember reading that Windows 7 (or was it Vista?) enforced graphics drivers to run in user space instead of kernel space, due to the troublesome track record of graphics drivers on the platform. Of course, I can't find the source for this now.. *sigh*


----------



## vermaden (Feb 7, 2013)

@*Savagedlight*

You mean this thing?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_User_Mode_Driver_Framework


----------



## vertexSymphony (Feb 8, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> *cough* KMS/DRI *cough*?



He was talking about Windows ...


----------



## Savagedlight (Feb 8, 2013)

vertexSymphony said:
			
		

> He was talking about Windows ...


*she
And yes, I was talking about Windows.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 10, 2013)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> *she
> And yes, I was talking about Windows.



May interest you read a detailed introduction to the User-Mode Driver Framework (UMDF).


----------



## throAU (Feb 11, 2013)

Many drivers in Windows Vista/7 run in user space now.  You can have a video driver crash and the system stays up  

Screen just goes blank for a bit while the driver/card resets.


----------

